# BOX ELDER UNIT



## jtsunami801 (Sep 5, 2015)

a buddy that is new to archery drew out for the box elder unit. has anyone hunted this unit before? trying to get as much info to help him out as possible. i might even buy a left over tag for the area since i didnt draw a muzzy tag this year. any info or thought will help thanks.


----------



## McFinnigan (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm in the same boat (didn't draw, goin to attempt to pick up over the counter). Picked up an atlas and I'm thinking about looking at the Sawtooth National Forest. This may be a dumb question and I'll probably get lit up for it- does anyone know the breakdown between public-private land in this area?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

The easiest way I have found to be really sure where the public and private land is, is to get the GPS card that shows the exact boundaries. There will not be any guessing if you do that. Well worth the price for peace of mind in my opinion.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I like to use this map from the DWR website: http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2

In the "More Data Options" tab on the left you check the boxes to see land ownership data. This will at least give you a good idea to start with... from there you can go to the County Assessor web page to search for specific landowner information if you want.


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

This area is 99% private land , mostly cwmu deer units . I spend alotta time out that way in the winter hunting predators. I do know of a few spots that hold a few mature bucks . The ratio isnt that great ,however the desert is known for producing a few monsters every year . Look further south ( other side of that mountain) or to the west bout another 45 min. Good luck .


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

This is sawtooth at the end of may this year , zoom it in you'll see the deer


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you. I mainly put in for this unit to get a tag to hunt the front but my wife drew this tag too. This unit might be a little easier for her to hunt then the front but just don't know where to start.


----------

